# startup password problem



## coconut (May 20, 2004)

A few seconds into starting up my (other) computer, right after the screen where you can enter set up a password box comes up... and wont go any further, can't even get into setup cause it does the same thing... is there any hope of finding the password? cause I don't recall setting one up in setup.
Any help appreciated

thanks

operating Win98 se by the way


----------



## Firah (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi, *coconut*!

If I'm reading you correctly, it seems like you need to clear CMOS to get rid of the BIOS password.
This can be done by a 3-pin jumper somewhere near the battery (move jumper from pins 1-2 to pins 2-3....or other way 'round), or removing the battery itself, for about half-an-hour.


----------



## coconut (May 20, 2004)

thanks Firah that did the trick... now I got another problem.
It wont load windows... it gets to the point where it usually says loading windows but the next screen says:-

"press home key to choose local disk"

if I press it it says:-

"DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"

if I leave it it goes to the following screen:-

"WARNING: The cable may be disconnected from your board.

Halfduplex environment

RPL-ROM-ADR: 0007 9558 93D9
RPL-ROM-IRQ: 11
RPL-ROM-PI0: EC00

RPL-ROM-FFC: (counts up to 50 twice) then: DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AMD PRESS ENTER"

If however I use a windows startup disk I get this screen come up:-

1- Start computer with CD-ROM Support
2- Start the computer without CD-ROM support
3- View the help file


Option 1 takes me to the following screen:-

Microsoft Windows 98 CD-ROM Setup Menu
----------------------------------------

1- Boot from Hard Disk
2- Boot from CD-ROM

the first just flicks back to this screen after the countdown
the second option takes you to the following screen:-

Microsoft Windows Setup Menu
----------------------------

1- Start Windows setup from CD
2- Start Windows with CD-ROM support
3- Start Windows without CD-ROM support

1 takes you to this message

"Setup cannot install Windows98 on your Computer

Your computer does not have a hard disk, your hard disk is not functioning correctly, or your hard disk requires a special device driver. Contact your vendor for assistance"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

option 2 (Start computer without CD-ROM support) takes me to:-

"Preparing to start your computer
This may take a few minutes. please wait...

Windows has detected that drive C does not contain a valid FAT or FAT32 partition. There are several causes

1 ...... drive my need partitioning....
2 ...... maybe using 3rd party disk-partitioning software....
3 ...... Some viruses also cause your drive c to not register, you can use a virus scanning program to check your computer.

The diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive C

To get help, type HELP and press ENTER

A:\ "

if I press help, it takes nme to another screen but all I can use is scandisk and it says that all drives have NO problems.

I don't really know what's going on... is there any way I cant make a boot disk for this machine in its condition as it is?... or is the hard drive just conked out?!!

again any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Firah (Apr 22, 2003)

At that *A:\* prompt, type *sys c:*


----------



## coconut (May 20, 2004)

says it's an invalid function


----------



## Firah (Apr 22, 2003)

You did note the space between 'sys' and 'c:', right?

Okay, open up the case and make sure the cables (all) are attached firmly.

Enter BIOS and see if the HDD is detected correctly.

You could download the diagnostic tool from the manufacturer's web site and run it to see if the drive is damaged.


----------



## coconut (May 20, 2004)

okay I went into setup (CMOS setup utility) and went into the Standard CMOS Features... where the IDE Secondary Slave is it's got ATAPI-CD ROM-Drive-52 I enter this and it gives me the option to auto detect IDE HDD right?... so I done that but the values are at 0 - IDE Secondary slave is set top Auto and Access Mode is set to Auto

Advanced BIOS Features boot devices are in the following order 

HDD-0
Floppy
CD-ROM

Boot other device Enabled

--------------------

All the cables as far as I can see are firmly in place... I don't know what HDD it is though so I'll have t take it out and look but if the values are set to zero then maybe its fried?!!!


----------



## Firah (Apr 22, 2003)

What does it say for 'Primary Master'? 'None'? If so, it's not being detected which means it's not connected properly, or it is fried.

Make sure the ribbon cable is firmly connected to the drive _and_ the motherboard.

The diagnostic tool will not work if it's not detected in the BIOS either.

Is it giving any grinding/clicking sound?


----------



## coconut (May 20, 2004)

Well now you mention it, when the power is turned on before the 'beep' there is a quick chunck sound but that's only when the machine is turned on...

As for the Primary Master it will not detect the drive - I detect drive thingy on them all and nothing changes... I'll have to try the cables then... they did look pretty connected though when I had it open.

Thanks for your help even if it is fried : )


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Maybe moving that jumper did something
you didnt want.
You could try re-setting your bios (cmos) another way,
by removing the battery for a little while,
then replacing it making sure its the same way round.

When you moved that jumper,
did you put it back the same ?


----------

